# Fresh Water Tank



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

This is probably a really dumb question but where do you get water if you don't want to tow with 50 gallons? I know that water is available at hydrants at most campgrounds that don't have full hook ups. Do you just carry it to the trailer 5 gal at a time...are there places along the way that you can fill?? Most campgrounds that I have checked here in Colorado are electric only or dry camping only ? Also is there a good source of printed information on campground facilities as an aid to planning road trips that one could pick up at the book store?









Camptails


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Camp,

When we camp in Colorado (like you will be!), I do it both ways. If we are going to a water available campground (like Mueller, or Golden Gate, or Chatfield), we tow empty to the camp ground and fill up there. If we are going to Kelsey, or Riverside, or other dry sites, we will fill the fresh and hot water tank at our home in Castle Rock and tow with 51 gallons of water ready to go.

We also purchased two 6-gallon (green plastic) water jugs from WalMart and fill those up at home before we go dry camping. That way if we run low (like after three nights of camping), I already have water available at the dry site to add reserve water. 12 gallons is plenty to get the 4th morning water needs met and still have enough left to add chemicals and a gallon of water to the black and grey tanks after dumping.

Then after we dump, I crawl under the Outback and open the fresh water outlet and let it drain on the drive home. That way I have a dry fresh water tank for the next trip.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Camptails,
No such thing as a stupid question here. Maybe other places but not here.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We tow like Randy. I prefer to fill my water tanks with water from home. My MPG doesn't change much with the added weight, and some places have horrendous water quality.

I sanitize the system, but still only drink from our 5 gallon ice water jug.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I didn't like towing with full tanks when I had my Avalanche, I could feel a huge difference. But so far with the F350 I can't tell full or empty. If i don't need to haul a full tank of water I won't though, but I usually leave a few gallons in the tank to wash hands and use the facilities while on the road.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Camp,
> 
> When we camp in Colorado (like you will be!), I do it both ways. If we are going to a water available campground (like Mueller, or Golden Gate, or Chatfield), we tow empty to the camp ground and fill up there. If we are going to Kelsey, or Riverside, or other dry sites, we will fill the fresh and hot water tank at our home in Castle Rock and tow with 51 gallons of water ready to go.
> 
> ...


So at Mueller you are saying there are places where you can fill with a hose or do you need to carry the water in containers to your trailer from the hydrant???????


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do both. It depends what style of camping I am doing.

I always have some water in my holding tanks and I aloow my 2gal surge tank to be full. This allows for quick roadside stops for the kids and like Y enough to wash your hands.

If I am going dry camping I fill the hot water tank, my surge tank an the fresh water tank. I also fill my 6gal portable tank. If I know there is clean drinking water avaliable at the campground (Killbear Park). I fill all tanks in the park prior to setting up.

I have noticed no difference in towing with tanks full.

Thor


----------

